# MN OPEN Scores & Video



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

:banana:
*Men's Open Class*
Danny Button 1st Place $2000
Grant Schleusner 2nd Place $500
Bill Hakl 3rd Place $250
Joel Kuecker 4th Place $175
Bridger Deaton 5th Place $150
Marc Gruber 6th Place $125
Jesse Given 7th Place $100
Bob Christle 8th Place $75
Jim Given 9th Place $50
Jacob Hemstock 10th Place $25
Josh Ulickey
Doug Krebs
*Women's Open Class*
Lexi Keller 1st Place $200
Serena Mollenhauer 2nd Place
Linda Beck 3rd Place
*Senior Men's Open Class*
Don Ward 1st Place $125 **$250 Pro Bonus also received**
Steve Boylan 2nd Place
*Men's Trophy Class*
Paul Fay 1st Place
Steve Schultz 2nd Place
*Senior Men's Trophy Class*
Bill Martin 1st Place
Steve Peterson 2nd Place
*Young Adult Trophy Class*
Matt Menke 1st Place
Hana Krebs 2nd Place
Kyle Thomson 3rd Place
Travis Chmielewski 4th Place
*****Video attachment will be coming soon*****
Thank you all for coming-
Bob & Gretchen


----------



## TylerTexas (May 30, 2012)

Do you have a link to the qualifying round scores? Is this all the shooters that came, or did you just list the top finishers?


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

this was it you missed it the money was there for you to get.
see ya next year.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Bridger had high of 710 but it's not eligible for the 700list due to format, next was 698 an on down to mid 680's for qualifier


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Bridger shot great during the qualifying rounds,only missed 4 points the first day, and 6 points the second.Unfortunatly the head to head shoot downs are anybodys match.You can get hot even if you shot poorly, and still come out beating the best guy there.Ive been on that high qualifyer end a couple times to get knocked out by the low guy.They seem to ramp up their concentration when they face you. But Bridger still did well I thought.But kudos to Danny for sticking with his game plan and shooting well also to come out on top. Don Ward


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Great shoot and Lake Mille Lacs is only 40 minutes away!!!!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

deadx said:


> Great shoot and Lake Mille Lacs is only 40 minutes away!!!!


We are bringing our fishing stuff next year!!!!!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Yes indeedy and a fake SS number.LOL!


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

hopefully we will have a big fish to talk up.next year will have to see if more want to go .
nice fishing with both of ya . see ya at pres in dec.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I have some goals set for myself and assuming I meet them that will be one shoot to attend. Plus the hubby loves fishing mille lacs so we could easily make a mini vacation out of it too!


----------

